# 22mm M Lens with debris inside?



## TAF (Feb 15, 2014)

Folks;

As i do before every use, I took a look into the front of the lens to make sure there is no dust on there, and I noticed a few pieces of white material. Then I looked closer and realized it is INSIDE the lens; one piece is stuck to the inside of the front element, and another is stuck on the iris blades.

It looks like the plastic they make the internal gears from.

Has anyone else noticed this? I'll call Canon next week (the camera/lens is only 7 months old), but I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this? And/or how Canon might deal with it?

Thanks!


----------



## surapon (Feb 15, 2014)

TAF said:


> Folks;
> 
> As i do before every use, I took a look into the front of the lens to make sure there is no dust on there, and I noticed a few pieces of white material. Then I looked closer and realized it is INSIDE the lens; one piece is stuck to the inside of the front element, and another is stuck on the iris blades.
> 
> ...



Dear friend TAF.
Sorry to hear that you have a problem of EF-M 22mm. F/ 2.0-----Please send back to Canon, because still on 1 years warrantee. Well, I am lucky that have no Problem of my awesome EF-M 22 mm.
Good Luck.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 15, 2014)

Its likely that some flashing from the molded gears was missed and flaked off. Return it, if they missed some of the flashing, having Canon clean it is not a solution unless they replace the bad parts, more might break away in the future.


----------

